# New Member Just saying Hi



## herpsnstuff (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi everyone first let me say what an awesome site I have spent the last 24 hours looking over the site a lot learning as much as possible.....

I havn't kept mantids before but am looking at starting soon.....I have kept large amounts of fish until ow and we also have a bearded dragon and a pair of firebelly toads.....

I was looking at getting into a new hobby and was thinking either scorpions or mantids,but 5 year old daughter descided scorpions would just freak her out lol....

I have only seen a couple of mantids previously (in person) we had 3 I think last year in our yard and thats it....

I live in the North East of the USA but actually come fom the Uk so I am kind of the missing link between the two lol......

Anyways hope I have posted this in the right place and I look forward to finding out tons more


----------



## Jay (Apr 18, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

I really enjoy the forum. Ian and Rick do a good job of keeping track of everything going on. I have really learned a lot from this forum and am glad to be part of it. I hope you can be raising some praying mantises soon too. Although some may think that raising bugs is crazy I think I would go crazy if I didn't have a hobby like this.  I love the pictures that are posted on this forum and wish I had a camera that could take high quality pictures.

Anyways, have a great day and enjoy the forum.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Apr 18, 2006)

hi, welcome to the forum!  

i spent ages worrying about which mantis to get and if i'd look after it right. the best thing to do is read up a bit and then just go ahead and get one, you'll be surprised how easy they are to keep ( especially with you living in the US, it being warm enough for them). and they are so interesting too. good luck!


----------



## Ian (Apr 18, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! I can tell you if you keep up, you will know a heck of a lot about mantids in no time at all. Once you know the basics, a lot is kind of pick up as you go, and own experience. Sounds like you already have a fair bit of experience anyway...living in the US, a host to a fair few different mantids. I suppose if I was into breeding slugs, then I would say the UK was a great place to live. But, Im not.

Anyway, have fun, need any help, post up


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2006)

Welcome. Make sure you read the stickies at the top of the forums. No personal attacks, profanity you can't here on TV, etc etc


----------



## herpsnstuff (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome everyone and no worries Rick I am a moderator on a large aquarium forum (over 5000 members) when theres no age limit and have to keep ontop of that kind of thing


----------



## ellroy (Apr 19, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.....its a cool collection of people.

Never thought about the UK being such a slug fest Ian but its handy as I am about to start some research on alcoholic slug traps!! Did you know we have the worlds biggest slug species??!! Good old blighty.....

Alan


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Apr 19, 2006)

which one's the biggest slug and where do i find it? :twisted: :wink:

i just had a search to see if i could find out but cant see anything about it.

just read though that we have over 30 species of slug in the UK. am wondering are the large black and the brown ones the same species?


----------



## ellroy (Apr 19, 2006)

The Black Slug (Arion ater) does come in different colours including brown and orange....I think they all have the orange flange though. Limax cinereoniger is the worlds largest and is native to the UK.

Alan


----------

